# Portraits of Queen Elizabeth II



## VidThreeNorth (May 24, 2019)

Apparently, until recently, a Canuck could ask the Government of Canada for a picture of the Queen and the government would send one for free.  Let me officially say that as a born and raised Canadian, all my life, and now in my senior years, . . . . . .
"I - never - knew - that."

Unfortunately for me, this service has stopped and now you can download a JPEG and print it yourself.  So, of course, I poked around and found it.  Here's the link to the download page:

"Royal Portraits"
Royal Portraits - Canada.ca

For those of you elsewhere in the world, I don't think the Government of Canada will mind if you download one too.


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2019)

Did you know you can also get a free Canadian flag by going into your MPs office and asking for one?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 25, 2019)

Can you get a free Canadian beer the same way?


----------



## stapo49 (May 25, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Can you get a free Canadian beer the same way?


You need a change from Singha? Lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (May 26, 2019)

Quality is poorish, especially the Phillip shot.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (May 26, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Did you know you can also get a free Canadian flag by going into your MPs office and asking for one?



Oh?  I nneeeed one! 



Tropicalmemories said:


> Can you get a free Canadian beer the same way?



I should look into that. 



Derrel said:


> Quality is poorish, especially the Phillip shot.



I'll reserve judgement until I see it printed.  I find some pictures look better or worse after the Walmart Kodak rig gets done with it.  After all these years, I'm surprised that this is still true, but it is.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 26, 2019)

That's kinda cool. When I was a kid we took a vacation in Michigan and drove into Windsor just to go to Canada. I got a little dish with a picture of the Queen.

That was long before I discovered hockey.


----------



## GeraldEdward (Aug 5, 2019)

Ive watched some videos on royal portraits.

I would not want to be the one trying to get a picture of phillip.   the rest of the family would be fun.  But you only get like 2 minutes.


----------



## star camera company (Nov 14, 2019)

I think this photo of her cousin Prince Michael of Kent is incredible


----------



## primefactor123 (Jan 15, 2020)

She's beautiful as always.


----------

